# swaps



## cherylrandall2010 (Mar 2, 2011)

could someone please tell me why people swap animals like trading cards i mean would you swap your kids like there nothing......it really ticks me off when people post on this site and say ohhhh i cant look after my pets because of one reason or another but in the next breath say i will swap for something else correct me if im wrong but all animals need a considarible amount of care....please dont get me wrong i understand that situations change and people are forced to sell there pets....but why get rid of one you say you cant care for just to have another that needs the same care as any other.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

cherylrandall2010 said:


> could someone please tell me why people swap animals like trading cards i mean would you swap your kids like there nothing......it really ticks me off when people post on this site and say ohhhh i cant look after my pets because of one reason or another but in the next breath say i will swap for something else correct me if im wrong but all animals need a considarible amount of care....please dont get me wrong i understand that situations change and people are forced to sell there pets....but why get rid of one you say you cant care for just to have another that needs the same care as any other.


some peoples reptiles aren't pets, they're a collection, or a breeding hobby, in which case swaps are common place to get the morph you want, or the blood line you need. but yes the ads as you describe do bother me, but to the same end I have recently "swaped" my CWD for a Boa, as the CWD had very recently developed a taste for adult locusts that I couldn't afford (5-10 locusts a day when 15 are £7), but i can afford to feed an adult boa quite easily (a jumbo rat every 2-3 weeks at £2.50 each). would it have been better if i had kept my CWD and let him starve because of his change in dietary taste?


----------



## cherylrandall2010 (Mar 2, 2011)

i do understand the bloodlines,morphs etc and people doing it for that reason but ive seen people on here who have swaped for playstations and cars which i think is rediculas, and when people by them for there kids and then the kids get board with them so its get rid of it like its an old toy its the fact people dont relise that animals have connections with there owners(unless for breeding and not handled as much) just like a dog or cat they rely on there owners to look after them and if they cant then its whats best for the animal, situations change i get that but like i say the amount of people that get a pet of any type wether it be dog, cat, reptile,bird what ever and dont do the reserch on them then swap to do it all again with another animal (which need the same care as what they are swaping for)really does my head in the cost of these type of pets are not cheap i know i have a bosc monitor,2 rock agama, iguana, 2 chameleons (who are rescues and have health probs), a king snake, chile rose, horned frog and 2 milk frogs they are all fed top qulity food particuly the iguana spend more on him then i do myself lol but i would never change them for the world the amount of time i give to there care im so proud of them and i belive if you cannot afford the basics (which should be resurched before purchase) then if they need vet care how do they afford that should this not be taken into account before you have a pet.


----------



## Kezza85 (Sep 6, 2011)

i would happily swap my kids !!! My pets however is a no go lol x x


----------



## cherylrandall2010 (Mar 2, 2011)

:2thumb: i totally agree...... lol :no1:


----------



## Dazed (Nov 10, 2009)

1 x grumpy ungrateful teenage daughter (has expensive phone, shoe and clothes habit)

will swap for a box of black crickets or mini mealworms.


----------



## ozio66 (Feb 17, 2011)

cherylrandall2010 said:


> could someone please tell me why people swap animals like trading cards i mean would you swap your kids like there nothing......it really ticks me off when people post on this site and say ohhhh i cant look after my pets because of one reason or another but in the next breath say i will swap for something else correct me if im wrong but all animals need a considarible amount of care....please dont get me wrong i understand that situations change and people are forced to sell there pets....but why get rid of one you say you cant care for just to have another that needs the same care as any other.


Hey do you wanna swap any thing. Got 9 Leos, a dog and some fish?

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't see a problem with swapping, if its for a reason like wanting to add another morph to a breeding project etc.. but obviously if you can't care for them then swapping is a bad idea.


----------



## cherylrandall2010 (Mar 2, 2011)

thats exactly my point:no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I personally can't do swaps, it is just something I don't agree with as a rule and I have a problem with that.

I will sell animals after the to be owner has obviously given off at least some basic research, but to swap them I don't.

I want to know that my animals have gone to a good home where they will hopefully stay permanently, if it is genuinley a case of circumstances changing then just sell the animal.

The only time I would ever consider doing a swap is if I actually knew the person as in a "real life friend"

I do understand other people will want to swap for other breeding projects etc but it ticks me off these people who swap an animal for another at every given oppurtunity.

threads like xbox 360 will swap for reptiles get right on my nerves and frustrate me!

My animals are part of my family, they are not something I would give up lightly and that includes the tarantulas, lizards and snakes and probibly even fish if I had them.

I may rehome a rescue now and again after getting it back to something reasonible in health.

Not long back I made a thread to sell my geckos, that very same day I justified the sale by saying sold because I just can't do it.

Animals are not trading cards, Pokemon games, or otherwise, so the point I make is I do have a problem with swaping animals just about every single day of the week.

All animals need feeding, watering cleaning and spot cleaned daily.
If you can't deal with that my advice would be to find another hobby.


----------



## cherylrandall2010 (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks guys im glad im not the only one who feels this way about swaps and also like Salazare Slytherin i could never swap or even sell my animals they are part of my family like i say they get better treated then me and my husband and if i had to get rid of anythin it would be the hubby :lol2:......i know we can never stop people from doing this but all i ask is think before you have an animal...can you afford vet bills if they need it....can you afford there basic needs if you answer no to any of these dont do it as its not fair on the animal and look at it like this if your parents didnt want you but wanted a new car, playstation or a holiday or just wanted to save money and you were sent to twenty odd diffrent foster homes HOW WOULD YOU FEEL..... unloved..... well thats how they feel.

thanks again guys for the support on this thread luv u guys xx:2thumb:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

kirsten said:


> some peoples reptiles aren't pets, they're a collection, or a breeding hobby, in which case swaps are common place to get the morph you want, or the blood line you need. but yes the ads as you describe do bother me, but to the same end I have recently "swaped" my CWD for a Boa, as the CWD had very recently developed a taste for *adult locusts that I couldn't afford (5-10 locusts a day when 15 are £7),* but i can afford to feed an adult boa quite easily (a jumbo rat every 2-3 weeks at £2.50 each). would it have been better if i had kept my CWD and let him starve because of his change in dietary taste?


OMG where do you buy your live food?:gasp: Even my local pets at home only charge £2.50 a tub with at least 10 adult locusts in.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I personally can't do swaps, it is just something I don't agree with as a rule and I have a problem with that.
> 
> I will sell animals after the to be owner has obviously given off at least some basic research, but to swap them I don't.
> 
> ...


I get where you're coming from mostly, I'm happy to sell babies & I did sell, retrospectively wish I hadn't, a trio of plated lizards, I've also got several corns that I'd like to sell but probably won't as it doesn't feel quite right but I can understand swapping for new bloodlines, new experiences etc. I do think however we live in a very materialistic world & some people will own a snake/lizard not as a pet but a a possesion to be sold, exchanged etc as soon as buy a pair of boots or a new car, it stinks but that's the way it is.

PS anybody wanna by my kids, bogof !


----------

